
Show HN: Animation using SVG on GitHub Readme More details in comments - __app_dev__
https://github.com/fastsitephp/fastsitephp
======
__app_dev__
It works by embedding a <style> attribute with CSS animations within the SVG.

The same animation exists on the main site however it’s embedded in the page
for wider browser support.

For the GitHub readme I combined the two SVG images and made some adjustments
to use [transform-origin] instead of [margin].

It works with most modern browsers but not with IE, while the main site has
broader browser support because everything is embedded on the page rather than
in the SVG. Additionally the animation works better on a desktop than on my
phone (iPhone with latest iOS).

